# Hilfe gesucht von Anglern für Musuemsausstattung!



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2005)

Gerne veröffentlichen wir diese Bitte um Hilfe, kann ja nur den Anglern dienen.
Wer also entsprechendes Material hat, soll sich bitte unter der angebenen Adresse mit Herrn Storbeck in Verbindung setzen:

*Zur Einrichtung eines Ausstellungsbereiches des zukünftigen Fischereimuseums in Peitz (bei Cottbus) werden noch kurze Texte und Fotos (mindestens im Format 13 x 18 cm bzw. Digitalaufnahmen) aus dem Bereich der Angelfischerei gesucht.* 
Das Museum wird alle Bereiche der Binnenfischerei, von der Teichwirtschaft bis zur Seen- und Flussfischerei, darstellen. 

Wir möchten den Besuchern daher sehr gern verschiedene Angelmethoden (v.a. Feederfischen, Fliegenfischen, Karpfenangeln, Spinnfischen, Stippfischen, Eisangeln) sowie die Angelausrüstung von gestern und heute in Wort und Bild vorstellen. 

Dafür sollen die Fotos genutzt werden. Auch kurze Texte zur Geschichte des Angelns und historische Fotografien wären von größtem Interesse. 

Natürlich sollen auch einige Fotos mit bemerkenswerten Fangerfolgen eingebaut werden. Selbstverständlich wird auf die Urheber der Fotos hingewiesen. 

Zur Verfügung gestellte Originale erhalten die Besitzer umgehend zurück. Hinweise auf mögliche Exponate oder Leihgaben an das Museum würden uns sehr freuen.

Für genaue Absprachen steht Herr Rainer Storbeck, Förderverein Hüttenwerk Peitz e.V., Hüttenwerk 1, 03185 Peitz unter info@fischereimuseum.de und der (035 601) 3 44 17 gern zur Verfügung. Weitere Informationen zum Museum gibt es immer aktuell unter www.fischereimuseum.de. Die Eröffnung wird am 24. März 2006 stattfinden.

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren


----------

